# Rest or don't rest pork butt???



## pg77 (Aug 19, 2017)

I've seen some recipes that call for pulling a pork butt apart right off the smoker and some suggesting wrapping in foil and resting. Tomorrow will be my first time smoking a butt, anyone have any suggestions or advice from experience? Thank you in advance.


----------



## schlotz (Aug 19, 2017)

Once the IT has hit the 200 deg mark, the smoker has done its job BUT.... Wonderful things happen to flavor when the butt is then rested for two hours.  Suggest you wrap, place in alum pan and into a cooler with towels below and above.


----------



## pg77 (Aug 19, 2017)

Ok thank you. Does the rest time vary depending on the size of the butt?


----------



## schlotz (Aug 19, 2017)

Not really, but remember food safety. Keep meat above 150.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 19, 2017)

I never rest more than 15 minutes.

I recently watched a video of Chris Lilley taking butts off the pit and pulling immediately so at least one professional doesn't bother with "resting".YMMV 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 19, 2017)

I rest mine for about 30 minutes!

Just to get it to cool down enough so I can pull it with silicone gloves.

Al


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 19, 2017)

I've never tried not resting at least 30-40 minutes simply because that's what conventional wisdom says...if you try without resting, let us know how you like it.

Walt


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 19, 2017)

I generally pull a chunk off the butt to pull for supper. The rest of the butt sits on te counter to cool while we eat.  

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 19, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I rest mine for about 30 minutes!
> 
> Just to get it to cool down enough so I can pull it with silicone gloves.
> 
> Al


That is the only reason to wait . You just spent how many hours melting  collagen ?  wait til it 's cool enough to handle , and get after it .


----------



## griz400 (Aug 19, 2017)

Let it rest,then you can make or finish all your side dishes ,, then pull it all apart, and enjoy


----------



## heavyd4561 (Aug 20, 2017)

I always foil and rest in a cooler for 30 after my cook. Like Griz said, gives you time to get everything else ready


----------



## pratherq (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm the same as most of you. I let it rest long enough to let it cool so that it doesn't burn me when I pull it! I take mine off the smoker at 190.

I read an interview with Myron Mixon who said resting is "BS" (to put it nicely).

I love making pulled pork, but I think the pulling part is the biggest pain in the rear! It's just so tedious! lol I do love the result, though!


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 20, 2017)

For me pulling is the BEST part of the smoke...that's when I, as Pit Meister, get to make my plate...picking off all those delicious bits of charred goodness stuck to the grate and selecting a few of those pieces of perfectly balanced fat to meat to bark hunks to savor with nothing added...just the sweet juicy fruit of my efforts.
Yeah...it's a little selfish, and yeah, I should mix them in but...

Walt.


----------



## pratherq (Aug 20, 2017)

Ha! That's so true! We do get to taste the best pieces as we're pulling it! The thing is, by the time it's done I don't want to make a plate because I'm full! haha!


----------

